# 20 gallon food grade barrel



## kroft (Oct 21, 2012)

Where can I find a mid-size food grade barrel in the 20-25 gallon range. Buckets and larger drums I have no problem finding. 

Thanks


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I had several 30-gallon food grade barrels we use for water storage. We got ours from Baytec.com - right now they have them for $50 + $30 shipping right now. They are $63 + $9 shipping on BePrepared.com and $119 (free shipping) on Amazon. 

They aren't cheap, but mine are 10+ years old and will last for decades if they're kept out of the weather. If you're going to use it for water storage, get a bung wrench, a bung cover (to help keep it clean) and a siphon or hand pump to get the water out.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I like this place.

http://www.lexingtoncontainercompany.com/index.html


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Uline is a good source,also.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

In our area, we see them all the time on craigslist.

Here is an example. $10 each.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/for/4182166704.html


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Here in Okla, Atwoods, a farm and ranch store sells barrels. All plastic? They have a lid that sets inside the end with a ring that tightens around it. It has a faucet near the other end so that you set them up on that end to utilize the faucet. I think there around 30gal thereabouts or more tho.


----------

